# Do you participate in online polls?



## Old Iron (May 21, 2012)

I do on forums and I did one about 2004 that said they would pay you 2 bucks to do it. I figured what the heck and did it then forgot about it. about a year later I got 2 one dolor bills in the mail, They were new with consecutive cereal numbers and I still have them.

Paul


----------



## Galileu (May 21, 2012)

Hi,

This is a really funny poll. So, if I don't participate in online polls I should answer "No" but, since that would involve participating in the poll, I guess I should not vote. How biased do you expect the results?

José


----------



## Tom Griffin (May 21, 2012)

Galileu said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is a really funny poll. So, if I don't participate in online polls I should answer "No" but, since that would involve participating in the poll, I guess I should not vote. How biased do you expect the results?
> 
> José



Kind of like the old Department of Redundancy Department. :huh:


----------



## 12bolts (May 21, 2012)

Hi Darren,
When the subject is of interest to me then I do. If not then I tend not to vote. So I guess my interest level would also sway the polls.

Cheers Phil
ps by the way I did tick the yes box


----------

